# Signaturen im Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2005)

Da es bei den Signaturen immer mehr „ausartet“, wollen wir hier noch mal einen Hinweis geben, was bei Signaturen im Anglerboard gestattet ist und was man lassen sollte.

*Eine Signatur soll dazu dienen, das jeweilige Mitglied besser vorzustellen, eine Verlinkung auf die eigene private oder gewerbliche Seite ist möglich.*

Allerdings nur nach vorheriger Genehmigung durch den Betreiber vom Anglerboard, dann bekommt man den Code zum einbinden des Buttons, hinter dem man seinen Link auf die eigene Seite setzen kann.

Um das Anglerboard nicht zu unübersichtlich zu machen, ist die Größe der Signatur auf maximal 4 Zeilen beschränkt.

Verkaufsangebote und ähnliches haben in der Signatur nichts zu suchen, dafür ist das Kleinanzeigenforum (für privat) oder das Forum „Aktuelle Angebote“ (für gewerbliche) da.

Da wir für die Verlinkung von Seiten in der Signatur sowieso schon im letzten Newsletter einen Termin bis zum 31.01.2005 gesetzt haben, bis zu dem sich Interessenten gemeldet haben müssen (ob privat oder gewerblich) und ab da den entsprechenden Button führen müssen, setzen wir den gleichen Termin für die Größe (max. 4 Zeilen) und den Inhalt (keine Verkaufsangebote etc.).

Die Mods werden nach diesem Termin beginnen die Signaturen zu prüfen und gegebenenfalls zu löschen.

Wir bitten daher nochmals ausdrücklich darum, dass Ihr Eure Signatur entsprechend überprüft und gegebenenfalls ändert.

PS: Wer den Button oder den Code "klaut" und/oder ohne Autorisierung/Rückfrage einbindet wird selbstverständlich sofort gesperrt werden, da wir dies als böswillig ansehen müssen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Ist das Verboten wenn man wie ich einen Link ohne genehmigung einfügt. Soll ich den Löschen?


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Ist meine so in Ordnung ? Ich denke doch mal schon. #h Werde es gleich mal meinen AB-Freunden weiter sagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Nö,das ist nicht verboten, wenn wir uns vorher die Seite angeschaut haben und Du dann von uns den Code zum einbinden des Buttons erhalten hast.
Bei Dir ist es ja kein Link auf eine externe Seite, sondern auf ein Anglerboardthema, und auch schon vom Thema her kein Problem. 

*Bei den Links zum Spendenthema im Anglerboard machen wir ausdrücklich eine Ausnahme!!!*


----------



## karpfenwuerger (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Soweit ich verstanden habe betrifft das keine AB - internen Links, oder Thomas??


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

siehe oben))
Hat sich wohl überschnitten)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Danke Thomas. Muss ich also nicht ändern


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Da gehts ja drum zum einen die sich immer mehr mehrenden Schleichwerber im Zaum zu halten, zum anderen dass hier nicht jeder Schrott verlinkt wird und dass die Signaturen nicht endlos gross werden.

Die Sache mit den Spenden dient klar einem guten Zweck, Ihr müsst da also nichts ändern!
Deswegen dafür auch die "Ausnahmegenehmigung"!


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö,das ist nicht verboten, wenn wir uns vorher die Seite angeschaut haben und Du dann von uns den Code zum einbinden des Buttons erhalten hast.
> Bei Dir ist es ja kein Link auf eine externe Seite, sondern auf ein Anglerboardthema, und auch schon vom Thema her kein Problem.
> 
> *Bei den Links zum Spendenthema im Anglerboard machen wir ausdrücklich eine Ausnahme!!!*


 
Super


----------



## Palometta (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

äääH , Thomas 

Wat ist mit den Countern  #c 

Müssen die auch raus ? ? sind ja genau genommen auch externe Links  #t 

Wäre doch schade 'drum , oder ?

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Bei Dir sehe ich das Problem nicht im Counter, sondern in der Größe der Signatur.
Du hast ja schon 5 Zeilen, wenn man Counter und den Norwegentreffenbanner  nur als eine Zeile zählt. 
Da  solltest Du Dir Gedanken machen, was Dir da wirklich wichtig ist.
Aber ich werde mit den anderen Mods das Thema "Counter" nochmal ansprechen.


----------



## Palometta (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Erledigt :m

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Klasse))


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

@Thomas
wie sieht es mit der CRF'ler Page aus da hatte Stepfan (Garfield0815)Dir ja schon den Link zur Begutachtung geschickt. Müssen die anderen CRF'ler den Link auch einschicken oder können wir das logo so einfügen?

Gruß Lepo

PS Für meine eigene Page habe ich Dir eben ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Die CRF´ler dürfen alle den Button einfügen und auf die CRF  Seite verlinken (wie immer: bis auf Widerruf)))


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

...oki dat is ja ein Wort *freu* bis denne #h


----------



## Sockeye (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Oh, da werde ich auch ganz schnell so ein Freigabelogo beantragen...

PN ist raus...

oops war gelogen. Thomas nimmt keine PN's. EMail ist raus... 

Grmmmpff...die Bank lässt die Mail nicht raus. Ich versuchs heut abend nochmal...


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

so ich habe meine gerade geändert, darf ich's so lassen??


----------



## buddha (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Hi Thomas,
wie sieht et mit meiner Signatur aus?? Ist die so OK???


----------



## ThomasRö (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Hallo Thomas,

Ich hab gelesen, dass drei Zeilen frei sind. Wenn jemand jedoch Schriftgrösse 7 ist das bei 4 Zeilen schon ziemlich viel. Auf welche Schriftgrösse soll sich das beziehen? Wenn jemand Schriftgrösse 1 nimmte kann der doch ruhig mehr nehmen!?
Mein Vorschläge:
Schriftgrösse 1: Maximal 5 Schriftzeilen
Schriftgrösse 2: Maximal 4 Schriftzeilen
Schriftgrösse 3: Maximal 4 Schriftzeilen
Schriftgrösse 4: Maximal 3 Schriftzeilen
Schriftgrösse 5: Maximal 3 Schriftzeilen
Schriftgrösse 6: Maximal 2 Schriftzeilen
Schriftgrösse 7: Maximal 1 Schriftzeile
(Zur Veranschaulichung)
Manche stellen in ihre Signatur auch ein Bild rein. Dabei sollte eine maximale Bildgrösse festgemacht werden. 

Im Übrigen finde ich eine Maximierung der Signaturen nicht besonders gut - jeder weiß doch ungefähr wie gross er seine Signatur machen kann, damit es keinen stört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Bezieht sich auf die Standardschriftgrösse vom Anglerboard.


----------



## schomi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Hallo Thomas,
 was ist die Standartschriftgröße?
 Ich denke ich bin auch zu groß?
 Gruß
 Reinhold


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Jo, geht doch auch etwas kleiner/dezenter, ohne dass der Sinn verfälscht wird (wobnei ich die Signatur richtig gut finde)).


----------



## schomi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Danke,
 ich mach mich gleich an die Arbeit.
 Gruß
 Reinhold


----------



## Garfield0815 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Geändert.
Hoffe das ist ok so |kopfkrat


----------



## schomi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Hallo Thomas,
 ist es so klein genug? ich bin von Schriftgröße 5 bzw 4 auf 3 bzw 2 gegangen.
 Gruß
 Reinhold


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

In meinen Augen würde ich sagen: AB - tauglich)


----------



## Alexander2781 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

@ Thomas9904

Wie ist meine Signatur???
Jetzt wirst du sicher sagen, daß das "Mitglied des FC Bayern München" und FC Bayern München - Forever number one weg muss!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Ich als bekennender Bayern - Hasser MUSS natürlich darauf bestehen, dass das wech kommt))

Nö Quatsch, aber mal ernsthaft:
Würde es nicht reichen (zumal im "Angler"board), wenn Du in einer Zeile auf Deinen geliebten Club hinweist statt in zwei??
Oder den "Rutteninfizierten hinter "Kein C+R" statt drunter stellst??
Ihr seid doch sonst auch so kreativ, Jungs!!!


----------



## aalkiller (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

@ Thomas9904
ich würde meine signatur auch gerne so belassen, geht das so in ordnung?
habe sie schon ein wenig geändert (eine zeile weniger).


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Gott-O-Gott! 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Thomas jetzt Lust hat, jede einzelne Signatur "abzusegnen" (mehrere tausend User!!) - ich glaube, mittlerweile kann jeder anhand der jetzigen Postings schon selber abschätzen, was in Ordnung ist und was nicht... #c 

Eine Frage habe ich noch: ich sehe jetzt vermehrt den "Privaten-Tipp"-Button. 
Vielleicht habe ich da was verschlafen/nicht entdeckt, aber was hat es damit auf sich? 

Danke und Grüße,
Sönke


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

@ aalkiller: Bei mir melden per Mail für den Button
@ theactor: Ist kein Link auf eine externe Seite, daher ok..


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Hi,

Thomas,  ich wollte mit meinem Posting nicht meine Signatur "abfragen" (im Gegenteil wollte ich Dich von tausenden solcher Anfragen eher entlasten!) sondern interessiere mich, was es mit diesem hier auf sich hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?! Wie kommt man daran - ist das neu?! #c Wo/wie kommt man an einen solchen "Privaten Tipp"-Button?!

 |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Ich hab auch etwas "aufgeräumt" !
Ist allerdings extern verlinkt ! 
Ich hoffe das das bleiben darf !?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Den Button (bzw. den Code dafür) bekommt man auf Anfrage (über marketing@anglerboard.de oder direkt über mich), nur mit dem Button ist es zukünftig erlaubt, extern zu verlinken.
Button "Forumpartner" für gewerbliche Seiten (kostenpflichtig)
Button "Privater Tipp" für private Seiten, kostenlos
Damit wollen wir den Schleichwerbern Einhalt gebieten.


----------



## naish (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

und meiner``??????dann prüft mal :0)


----------



## Laksos (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Das mit den 4 Zeilen ist auch so eine Sache. 
Wenn dies jemand "umgeht", indem er per einzeiligem Link ein riesengroßes halbseitiges Bild oder noch größer in seine Signatur donnert (gegen schöne, maßvoll kleine Bilder sollte nichts einzuwenden sein), ist das sicher auch nicht so prickelnd.

Posten z.B. zu einem Thema gleich 2 oder 3 solcher "Plakatierer" mit dermaßen aufgeblähten Signaturen jeweils nur 1 oder 2 Sätze abwechselnd, sind oft mit ein paar wenigen kleinen Beiträgen schon ganze Seiten gefüllt. Man kann  sowas nur schlecht lesen, wenn ständig 10 mal mehr Signatur zu sehen als Text zu lesen ist. Auch macht das keinen Spaß mehr, solche Themen überhaupt noch anzuklicken, wenn es schwer fällt, dem Sinn des ursprünglichen Themas noch zu folgen, wenn alles mit Riesen-Pics vollgemacht ist. 
.
.
.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Da hat Laksos recht, weswegen wir uns ja auch immer vorbehalten werden, einzlene Member zum ädnern Ihrer Signatur aufzufordern.


----------



## GoliaTH (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

man bin ich wieder Streber ?


----------



## Sockeye (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

@GoliaTH

und wie soll ich deinen Link anklicken?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Geht doch)


----------



## GoliaTH (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

hehe, danke grosser meister


----------



## Mac Gill (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Ich habe hier einen Thread (zufällig rausgesucht -> da sind auch noch andere...), da finde ich die momentan letzte Seite (6) ziemlich unübersichtlich, durch die verschiedenen Signaturen (teilweise sind mir die echt zu Groß)

click 

Soll jetzt kein anprangern oder rumnörgeln sein, mich interressiert nur, ob nur mich das "stört" oder auch noch andere


----------



## Palometta (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

@Mac Gill

Mag'st ja recht haben ( Ist bei mir die Seite 3 ) aber mit der jetztigen Magerversion muß ich mich auch erstmal anfreunden  

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Troll-DK (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Au weia, Thomas...#c 

hab ich *das* *alles *mit meiner Verlinkung losgetreten???-
Wenn ja, dann tut's mir natürlich nachträglich noch leid.
Nimm's bitte mit Humor und denk mal dran, dass dadurch Deine 20.000 in greifbare Nähe rückt  ...
Übrigens noch nachträgliche Glückwünsche zur 10.000 !!!:m 
Ciao,
Troll-DK


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Neeeeein Troll #h das kommt nicht von dir. Das mit den Vierzeilen für die Signatur und den gewerblichen Links hat schon viel Länger Bestand im AB.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

Hat der Tim recht
Aber da sich immer mehr nicht daran hielte nund da immer mehr Shcleichwerber aufgeatucht sind, versuchen wirs nun halt auf diesem Wege.
Also keine Panik Troll, Du bist nicht schuld)


----------



## Laksos (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier einen Thread (zufällig rausgesucht -> da sind auch noch andere...), da finde ich die momentan letzte Seite (6) ziemlich unübersichtlich, durch die verschiedenen Signaturen (teilweise sind mir die echt zu Groß)
> 
> click
> 
> Soll jetzt kein anprangern oder rumnörgeln sein, mich interressiert nur, ob nur mich das "stört" oder auch noch andere


Das sehe ich wie du. Allerdings sollte ein Banner weiterhin gerne erlaubt bleiben, wenn es in einer bescheideneren Größe bleibt. 
Den Kollegen mit dem "Im-Rampenlicht-Steh-Smilie" hatte ich ehrlich gesagt bei meinem obigen früheren posting auch schon im Hinterkopf!   

*Da dieser Boardie jedoch heute Geburtstag hat und mit Sicherheit mit seiner Signatur nur auf den heutigen Tag hingearbeitet und auf seinen Ehrentag hinweisen wollte, ist (heute) sicher nichts dagegen einzuwenden, da sich die Angelegenheit morgen bestimmt schon erledigt/verkleinert hat, oder!?  * :g 
.
.
.


----------



## ollidi (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*



> Gott-O-Gott!



Wer hat mich gerufen?????? :q :q :q


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

@Thomas9904
bin schon von Tim draufhingewiesen worden, daß ich meinen Namen ändern muß. Es war aber bei mir doch gar keine Verlinkung?
Du schreibst hier man könne sich aber auch eine Genehmigung geben lassen? Aber wie und wo und vor allem in welchem Fällen?
Ist meine Signatur denn jetzt in Ordnung oder nicht?
Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

An Deiner Signatur kann ich nix verkehrtes erkennen.
Wenn Du in der Signatur einen Link auf eine private Seite schalten möchtest, mir den Link zur Begutachtung zumailen, dann bekommst Du den Code zum einbinden des Buttons "Privater Tipp", der Dich zum einstellen des Links in der Signatur berechtigt.
Bei gewerblichen Seiten bitte die entsprechenden Konditionen abfragen, da gibts dann den Button "Forumpartner" (wie bei mir zu sehen).

Nochmal für alle:
Ab 01.02. werden gnadenlos alle Werbung/Links (ob gewerblich oder privat) in Signaturen und/oder Benutzerbildern ohne Kommentar gelöscht, sofern sie nicht durch uns autorisiert sind.
Wer trotzdem wieder den Link einstellt, wird verwarnt.
Bitte allöe drauf aufmerksam machen, danke))


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*

nun werde auch ich handeln müssen...denk ich

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Signaturen im Anglerboard*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier einen Thread (zufällig rausgesucht -> da sind auch noch andere...), da finde ich die momentan letzte Seite (6) ziemlich unübersichtlich, durch die verschiedenen Signaturen (teilweise sind mir die echt zu Groß)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nun ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich dich nicht|kopfkrat 
Mach doch aus deiner Frage eine Umfrage wenn du mehr Infos haben möchtest #6 

Schönen Sonntag noch ...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------

